# First Boot, No signal to monitor



## stevemog (Mar 26, 2008)

Hello,

I am completely frustrated and hoping that someone here can help me out

I just assembled a machine from a barebones kit. It is the first time i have done this so I am hoping my problem is just some stupid, simple mistake that I made in putting the machine together. Better that than the hardware, right?

Here is the machine:


Intel 975XBK2KR Socket 775 mobo
Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 2.40GHz Socket 775 OEM Processor
Western Digital Caviar SE 400GB Hard Drive - 7200, 8MB, SATA-300
4 Corsair Dual Channel TWINX 1024MB PC6400 DDR2 800MHz E.P.P. Memory
2 XFX Geforce 9600GT 512MB Video Cards
700 Watt XVS Modular Power Supply

I have a moderate amount of knowledge since this is the first time I have done this

The computer turns on, the fans spin, the HD seems to power up, but there is no signal to the monitor from the video cards

The motherboard does not seem to have an on board VGA, so I am not able to check it any other way than through the video cards.

I stuck in an old PCI card to see if that would work but same problem.

There is no way for me to adjust the bios settings because I have no monitor signal.

What is my next step?

Please help, thanks


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

AC INPUT	115V/230V 10A/6A 60/50Hz
MAX OUTPUT
CURRENT	+5V	+3.3V	+12V	-5V	-12V	+5VSB
32A	30A	40A	0.6A	0.6A	2A
700W	Max
Combined
Watts	200W 480W	3W	7.2W	10W
680W	20W
700W
Total Output Power:
500W (Full Load, Nominal Input Voltage)
this one better value
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005
have connected the aux power plug to the m/board
try it with only 1 of the video cards in


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Did you use the brass standoffs to attach the board to? You cannot
screw the board directly to the case. If any of the standoffs are 
hitting the circuits on back of board this could cause a short. Are you
sure your connections are alright? Did you clear cmos.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi stevemog, these problems are hard to diagnose but it might be a start to strip the computer down to 1 stick of memory and 1 video card. Unplug the computer and discharge any static, reseat the cpu, one video card and one stick of memory. Remove the small battery from the mother board and move the cmos jumper to clear cmos memory. After 15 minutes replace the battery and move the jumper back to the original pins. Make sure all power connectors are securely in place and attempt to boot the computer. Let us know what it does. Mike


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the fans and drives are spinning so it's not likely shorting


----------



## stevemog (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the help everyone

It turns out it was a stupid little thing

I did not have a jumper on the three bios pins on the motherboard

BUT, now I have another issue

I have installed windows and the drivers provided with the motherboard.

However, upon startup (before windows boots) the computer tells me that "no array is defined!" and "no hard drive was detected!"

I have no idea what the first line means, but the second is obviously not entirely true, because after that the computer boots into windows with no problem.

Something wrong with the drivers?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the bios check the hard drive is set to be seen as ide not as raid


----------

